# Ants!!



## pierrottweiler (Jan 7, 2009)

these are people on a small volcano, La Réunion island (indian ocean)


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

ant?or people?


----------



## spyderwebtech (Jan 9, 2009)

That is freaking me out.... looks like a giant sand box.... I vote they are ants.


----------

